# [SOLVED] Win 8.1 - high system process.



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi
I have a strange problem with 8.1 and office 2013. When i open word 2013 the system process goes up and it keep rising and when i type it still rises and it is endless. The system fan speeds up and i have to close it to bring it back to normal.

I have same problems with watching a movie in VLC, system process raises a lot. Same is with Windows media player.

Can anyone guide me it's solution.

I have updated flash, java, and adobe shockwave player and also silverlight.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Win 8.1 - high system process.*

how high it goes. while watching movies it usually goes up. judging by fan speed is not always correct. look in the task manager.
for 4 opera windows one playing a radio flash player my task manger shows 20%-30 %
cpu max.

how much cpu it uses for idle desktop
what is your computer ? and hardware confgurations


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Win 8.1 - high system process.*

Please post a screen shots of Task Manager/Processes and Task Manager/Performance tabs.


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Win 8.1 - high system process.*

I have attached the requested screenshots. 

Image 1 - 3 are for MS Word 2013.
Image 4 - 5 are for VLC player playing file and raising the system process.

Just to mention my CPU
Inter Pentium D 3.0GHz (4mb cache)
2GB ram (not being shared with VGA, and is total 2GB being used
256MB nVidia 

I have updated AIR, Flash, Java, Shockwave, Silverlight installed. I didn't install dot net framework at all, as it is part of windows 8 and 8.1 already.

*Just my mistake, the tab of memory in taskmanager is pressed but you can see the CPU graph in left side thumbnails.*


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Win 8.1 - high system process.*

Everything looks good. Watching video via a media player can use tax the cpu depending how the video was encoded, bitrate, etc. Also using a web browser, mostly if watching streaming video because it depends on Adobe Flash player, and Silverlight which is a whole separate process the more processes running the more RAM and CPU being used. This is normal.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Win 8.1 - high system process.*

2 GB ram is low for the kind of applications you run. less ram can result in more cpu usage
think of increasing the ram


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Win 8.1 - high system process.*

For Windows 8 32bit 2GB of RAM will do though I recommend 3 or 3.5GB of RAM.


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Win 8.1 - high system process.*

Thanks a lot for your kind reply.
I understand that viewing a media file in VLC player would certainly need a higher RAM because it needs more resources but with nothing else running and just Word 2013 running, and typing raises the process. This is something which is strange to me. There must be some reason behind this. 
Is there any possibility that office 2013 is downloading some updates, however in windows update i have set it to "notify me to updates but don't install them automatically" otherwise i have experienced a clogged up system.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Win 8.1 - high system process.*

Microsoft Word 2013 could br using other process/services as well. For example svchost.exe. Separate processes/services use more RAM. From the image you upload Word is only using 26MB of RAM that is light and normal.

With Word open go back to task manager/processes highlight Word right click on it then select "Go to details" under "PID" post the number or post a screen shot.


----------



## arsapetro (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Win 8.1 - high system process.*



JackBauer_24 said:


> Microsoft Word 2013 could br using other process/services as well. For example svchost.exe. Separate processes/services use more RAM. From the image you upload Word is only using 26MB of RAM that is light and normal.
> 
> With Word open go back to task manager/processes highlight Word right click on it then select "Go to details" under "PID" post the number or post a screen shot.


Hi Jack,
Just reviving an old thread.
MS Word 2013 on Windows 8.1 (i5 4th G and 6G of RAM) speeds up the fan and the keyboard goes far behind the screen (frustrating)
While working on Word the PID is around 6000 in my case.
I appreciate your comments


----------

